# Unterstützung in Javascript



## slawa_nrd (26. Mai 2017)

Guten Tag,
ich brauche Unterstützung in Javascript, und zwar:
ein Listener soll Änderungen von der Browserfensterbreite regestrieren.
Abhängig davon sollen unterschidliche configs dynamisch geladen werden. Das geschieht aber leider nicht automatisch (dynamisch), d.h. nur wenn ich Browser mannuel aktualisiere. Die code ist sehr simle:
<script>
(function init() { 
var mql = window.matchMedia("(min-width: 35.5em)");
mql.addListener(f_aenderung);     // Listener NICHT funktioniert ???
f_aenderung(mql);
function f_aenderung(mql) {  FWDRLUtils.onReady (function(){
                                          if (mql.matches) {  //alert('> 35.5em');
                                                                      config_2()
                                                                    }
                                          else           { //alert('< 35.5em');
                                                              config_1();
                                                            }
})};
}());
</script>

Im Anhang füge ich meine Daten bei. Der oben geschriebene script befindet sich im <body> index.html. Ich testiere es folgendes: ändere Fensterbreite (größer und kleiner 35.5 em) und schaue, ob grafische Inhalt auf diese Änderung reagiert. 
Wenn Jemand mir helfen konnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

MfG
Slawa
info@keep-instant.de


----------



## Bananabert (1. Jun 2017)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was FWDRLUtils ist, aber ich denke mal die FWDRLUtils.onReady wird nur einmal ausführbar sein. Zumindest werden die alerts ausgegeben wenn diese nicht benutzt wird.


----------



## slawa_nrd (1. Jun 2017)

Hallo Bananabert!
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Das ist warscheinlich nicht machbar ein config gegen anderer ersetzen.

Beste Grüße
Slawa


----------

